# No trotting allowed?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I was reading the rules for trail riders at a county park in Fort Lauderdale. It says under the "Do" section to "ride at a walk or canter only." Then it says under the "Don't" section not to "race, run, trot, or otherwise ride recklessly anywhere in the park."

Does anyone have any idea why trotting might be considered reckless? It doesn't make sense at all to me.



These are the rules:
Broward County - Parks and Recreation Division


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like someone who's never seen a horse wrote those rules. I'd contact them about it, as it's obviously an error of sorts.

I mean, they also list "rearing up" as untolerated aggressive behavior. Do they have rules against horses bucking to?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Seems like it might be a typo? Or, like the above poster mentioned, someone who doesn't know horses, wrote it up! My hubby still thinks a trot is my horse running...Lol!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I can only surmise that "trot" and "canter" are in the incorrect places. I can understand not wanting a cantering or galloping horse on public trails, but trotting? That seems silly. 

More than likely a typo or a non-horsey person mistake.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmm. Strange. I agree with what everyone above said.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Seems like a typo. Or, maybe the person who wrote this down for the web didn't know anything about horses and thought that a canter was a slower gait then a trot...:shock:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I think that they probably mixed up trot and canter.


mom2pride - My boyfriend does the same thing, haha. Every time my horse starts jogging with him, he's like "why is he running?!"


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Yeah, I think that they probably mixed up trot and canter.
> 
> 
> mom2pride - My boyfriend does the same thing, haha. Every time my horse starts jogging with him, he's like "why is he running?!"


Bahaha. I was blessed with a boyfriend from a horsey family, but my immediate family - mom, dad, and my brother - are just like that.

Cracks me up.


----------

